# Questions about install thermocouples in Coffee-Tech Solar 2 kg roaster



## akorsvik (May 1, 2017)

Hello

I hav just bought a 2009 Solar 2 kg roaster. I want to measure BT and ET and do the logging on Artisan with a MacBook.

Yesterday I ordered a Phidgets 1048 with enclosure, and a Phidgets 3060 USB isolator with enclosure.

There is already installed a (no grounded) K type probe in the front of the roaster.

First question is:

The solar roaster already have a PT100 temp sensor installed in the back if the drum, connected to the Altronic PID, showing the ET temperature. After some reading/google etc, I understand as its possible to connect the PT100 sensor to the Phidgets 1048 if I change some volts/temperature settings in Artisan? I really dont understand exactly what to do..? I consider to just add a extra k type thermocouple for Phidgets/Artisan logging of ET. That leads to my next question: Where is the best location to mount a ET sensor at the Solar 2 kg roaster? I was thinking about directly in the exhaust right where the exhaust goes out of the drum to the cyclone. Is that ok location?

Furthermore I was thinking about to have a additional k type sensor to measure the room temperature where the roaster is located, as I think the room temperature will be very unstable (variations between 18 c - 31 c). Is it any point to add this room temp graph in Artisan? And what sensor is most suitable for room temperature, and will work/integrate with 1048 and artisan?

In addition I consider a humidity sensor for the humidity in the room my roaster is located. It would be cool if it was possible to integrate this as well in Artisan (not necessarily as a graph, but a function that automatically tag each roast log with the humidity measured before, or under that spesific roasting). I have found a humidity and room temperature sensor (Phidgets 1125) but looks like this only can connect with analog connection (and can't be connected to the 1048). Is it possible to connect it to the analog 1018 and use this through USB in Artisan together with the 1048 from a second USB at the same time?

The very last question is what K type sensor for ET you can recommend from eBay.co.uk (as the ones they sell on Phidgets are all very long).

Probably some "dumb" questions above, but I have really tried to read and find out, and this are the questions I have not found out for sure.

If you know about any other cool / recommended "Mod´s" on the 2 kg solar, I am very happy to hear about it.

Thank you very much in advance for any help


----------

